

The editors I’ve been using – which one is your favorite? - rnyman
http://robertnyman.com/2014/10/22/the-editors-ive-been-using-which-one-is-your-favorite/

======
johncoltrane
I started with DreamWeaver 2 in 1998, switched to BBEdit within the first 6
months, switched to TextMate in 2006 and (finally) to Vim in 2010 after 10
months spent trying _every_ cross-platform editor available at the time.

Vim is awesome but I'm fairly certain I would have switched to Sublime Text if
it had been available for Mac OS X at the time.

~~~
rnyman
I tried DreamWeaver a bit, but mostly stuck to HomeSite back then. BBEdit
never managed to lure me in. And yeah, I think Sublime Text wasn't available
when I switched to Vim from TextMate as well

------
writemy
Vim (Iterm2) is my favorite. I use Atom for analyzing log files.

~~~
rnyman
Interesting! Personally I've used Vim for with large log files, since it has
been a lot faster than Atom

~~~
writemy
I should have prefaced with smaller log files for Atom. What size files are
you typically looking at in Vim?

~~~
rnyman
The files I had were about 30 MB

